# The best Shark Guard yet.



## Manitario

I just got mine today; I'm still setting up my DC so it'll be awhile before I'll get to test it, but from what I've heard from others, it will be well worth the money.


----------



## jbertelson

Looked at this before, but I never bit…....er….......I suppose the Shark should bite me….........(-:

I might still buy one, but I thought I would carry out my own idea first…....there is nothing to prevent me from adding it later. I think the Shark has always looked like the best aftermarket guard for my saw….........


----------



## Bertha

I want a Shark Guard so bad but they don't make one to fit my saw. I've been in touch with the owner and he seems more disappointed than me. He's a really nice guy with a really good product. The price is right, too. I think they're worth much more than he charges.


----------



## POGO

I purchased the older version of the Shark Guard with 4" port around a year ago and found it significantly helped with control dust. One drawback about using zero clearance throat plates is more dust is ejected on the top side of the table saw. Installation and alignment of the splitter to align the saw blade did take some work. I also should have purchased the splitter made for thin kerf blades. If you use the standard thickness splitter with a thin kerf blade, your will have difficulty maintaining contact of the material with the fence.

My experience found that the shark guard does not work as well controlling dust on trim cuts, where only a small amount of material is removed. Other products on the market would likely have the same problem.


----------



## dbhost

POGO, you are right, that trim cuts like you are talking about tend to spew dust and the guard while it does help some, but yes, containing within the guard. I don't know of any guards on the market that catch above the table on trim cuts where one side of the guard is just hanging in the air…


----------



## SWM

After reading many solid reviews of the shark guard over the last year I ordered one of the new SGK-1 models a few months ago. It was several weeks before the guard arrived, probably longer becaused I ordered the power coated red version - I couldn't resist. I will concur with dbHost that the shark guard's build quality is first rate. I had the guard out of the box and mounted on my table saw within about 5 minutes.

I have one question for the group. I think that I purchased the taller of the splitters available. Naturally this tall arrangement leaves a bit of gap between the bottom of the guard and the top of the saw towards the rear of the blade when the blade is at full height(hopefully that's clear). Does anyone fuss with changing out splitters when changing between material of various thicknesses? The gap is much less pronounced when the blade is lowered and ripping, say 3/4" material. Just curious what others thoughts where?


----------



## dbhost

I can't speak for splitters. My saw has a riving knife, can you snap a pic of what you are talking about?


----------



## JasonWagner

SWM, my setup only came with one splitter that holds the overhead dust collection system. This does not touch the table in the back. It's about 3/4" off the table. That gap is normal and is ideal for typical cuts 1/2-1" I did get a really short splitter (about 1/4-1/2") and I got a tall splitter that's a good 3" inches tall above the table. I don't use these much unless I can't use the overhead dust collection feature.


----------



## croessler

The only thing I dislike about my saw is the Guard. I just contacted Lee regarding the availability of the new guard my model. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Bertha

^very true, Barry. If there's a major disassembly step for me to get my crosscut sled on, I'll probably pass. That's why my splitter doesn't stay on my saw most of the time.


----------



## dbhost

Barry, to a certain point you speak the truth, however, not entirely… The Shark Guard can be had with a ceiling mount as well… However it would be in the way as any guard would be when using a dado blade. The dado is a non through cut, and you SHOULD be pushing through with push blocks anyway, so problem mitigated. With a ceiling mount you can certainly use a cross cut / miter sled.

You do bring up a perfectly valid point. And I am curious, are there any guards out there that really do work in those applications off of the shelf?


----------



## Bertha

^not that I'm aware of. I guess the ones on booms (Excaliber, etc.) can be lifted up to accommodate a crosscut sled. Sort of? I think the SharkGuard is the finest of the GUARDS. Not even the SharkGuard can compete with a LACK OF GUARD, as anything fits with no guard


----------



## Leeway

Thanks, Guys.
The new shark guards will be able to be used as an overarm or ceiling mounted guard as well as splitter or riving knife mounted. I have the drawings at my plasma cutter now to produce the first batch of mounting plates for the overhead mounting types. These are designed to work with Unistrut products. Not yet ready, but would be available later as an add on kit.

The Sharks can be used with a sled, but it has to be designed with the shark in mind. Meaning a low fence in front and rear where the guard would be riding. The splitters or riving knives can be left in place to use with nearly any sled, provided the slots are deep enough.
Once I get the rest of the items available for the new model, there won't be many operations on a saw that the Shark can't cover. 
Thanks again and let me know if you have questions.


----------



## dbhost

I hate to burst your bubble, but there is, and has been an overhead Shark Guard on the market for years…

The new model is called the SGK-1 of course, with the overhead mount option…










My review just happened to be covering the model that I use. There is a very wide assortment of guards, splitters, riving knives and misc available from Lee and his shop…


----------



## SWM

dbhost. That is one fancy overarm blade guard picture that you posted. Is that a cad rendering for Leeway's new overhead mount? I'd love to know when these are available.


----------



## dbhost

Again, please look at Lee's site. Yes you will have to set up your own arm, but the guard is the same. Just change the mount out for a different type and you are off to the races…


----------



## dbhost

Look again. No he doesn't sell a ceiling mount per se, but he does offer replacement guards for the likes of Excalibur etc…

Back to the original point of this review. The review covered the Shark Guard as delivered for a Ryobi BT3100 table saw, riving knife and clamp inclusive. You are throwing oranges into the apple barrel here…

Overarm, and overhead guards are not the "typical" arrangement. They are not a bad arrangement, but certainly a radical re-engineering of the original design of most saws. So your point about end user engineering is somewhat moot. The user is going to have to figure out how to attach whatever device you are using if it deviates from stock configurations.


----------



## Leeway

Thanks, Guys.
Let me just try to clarify a few points.
The guard comes with a splitter set or a riving knife depending on the saw. This lets you use it as a traditional blade guard with splitter and or pawls. You can remove the guard without tools and then are left with pawls or not(they are optional), and the clamp with splitters or riving knife. The clamp part with a riving knife acts as a hold down, so the stock cannot lift, which is how kickback often starts. The splitter sets emulate somewhat what a RK does. It allows the guard and clamp to be closer to the stock then most OEM blade guards making it safer in that respect.
Dust collection is a plus above most factory guards as is the option to use the parts of the guard separately. This has changed recently on new saws and is a welcome feature.

The Shark Guard is a complete blade guard system. There are times when you can't use a guard though. I know this and the latest version will have the ability to be mounted to an overarm or ceiling mount.
The designs you see on my site are incomplete. I do have most of the parts here to complete the R&D for those and after that, I will have complete designs. These overhead mounts will be adjustable without removing any bolts. Only loosened. The guard itself will need a bolt removed in order to swap between an overhead mount back to the riving knife or splitter mount. You would still use the splitters or RK when possible with the overhead mounts.

The ceiling mount can get up and out of the way fast by the strut sliding and locking in the tube. The overarm mount will get out of the way as well, just haven't gotten that far yet.
There will be a parts list available for each mounting type and options available for different saw and ceiling mounting needs. This way you buy what you need. No paying for stuff you don't need.
My goal is for the Shark Guard to be the most versatile guarding system available anywhere for the broadest range of saws and guarding needs at the lowest price point. Not quite there yet with designing it all, but it will happen soon.

Thanks a bunch, Guys.


----------



## dbhost

Lee,

Keep us posted on your progress on the overarm / overhead arrangements. It appears there is interest in that….


----------



## Kentuk55

Very interesting


----------



## Shark_Guard

> Thanks, Guys.
> The new shark guards will be able to be used as an overarm or ceiling mounted guard as well as splitter or riving knife mounted. I have the drawings at my plasma cutter now to produce the first batch of mounting plates for the overhead mounting types. These are designed to work with Unistrut products. Not yet ready, but would be available later as an add on kit.
> 
> The Sharks can be used with a sled, but it has to be designed with the shark in mind. Meaning a low fence in front and rear where the guard would be riding. The splitters or riving knives can be left in place to use with nearly any sled, provided the slots are deep enough.
> Once I get the rest of the items available for the new model, there won t be many operations on a saw that the Shark can t cover.
> Thanks again and let me know if you have questions.
> 
> Sure do miss you pops.
> 
> - Leeway


----------

